# APR Winter Holiday sale, now through 01/02/11



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Save big with the APR Winter Holiday sale. Active now through 01/02/11, hard parts and software are all on sale!

*Sale includes...*

The software...as you can see *you can save over $600* on many applications! Both NGP locations have on-site flash capability and can turn around most software appointments in a brief period of time. To book your APR ECU upgrade appointment today, just contact the location closest to you. _*PLUS, we're throwing in free install labor on all DPP flash upgrades, and 50% off install labor on late TSI (MK6, CC, TT, etc) and EMCS hard chips. *_

* *-Aberdeen, MD* - 410.994.0000 / [email protected]
* *-Lorton, VA* - 703.454.3000 / [email protected]

* * ECU Upgrade Sale:*
* * All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
* * All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
* * All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-599
* * All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L single programs are $50 off, where applicable. 

* * A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
* * Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
* * 91 Octane Performance
* * 93 Octane Performance
* * 100 Octane Performance
* * Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output

* * A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:*
* * Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
* * Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
* * Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected

*some options not available on some ECUs 

*Don't want a loaded ECU?* _Single program options are $50 off!_

Don't forget, APR's high quality line of hardware is also on sale, with discounts of 10% on almost every part number they manufacture. Make your upgrade complete with a matching turbo back exhaust system and Carbonio intake. Provide the final touch with APR motorsport parts or an R1 diverter valve.

* * APR Hardware Sale:*
* * APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
* * APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Select Systems!
* * APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
* * APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
* * APR Bipipe 10% Off!
* * APR R1 Diverter Valve 10% Off!
* * All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 10% Off!

Check the full line up of APR parts online at NGP Racing.com, just by clicking *here*, or contact your NGP location to find out more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

NGP Racing will be closed on Friday 12/24 and Saturday 12/25, but the online store will of course remain open! Orders will be processed in the order in which they were received. Email us at *[email protected]* if you have any questions on your order, processing, etc. 

_Thanks and have a safe and happy holiday! _

:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

We're in the home stretch, not much time left to get the mAd KiLLeR dEaL$$ eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Three days left to catch the sale prices eace:

NGP Racing will be closed on Friday 12.31 and Saturday 1.1 for New Years. Have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Sale extended through 1/7/11 

:thumbup:


----------

